# metal or fiberglass fish tape



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Metal when you can and plastic when needed for running in live work.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Fiberglass is where its at for tight bends, they are stronger then you think. 
But they are not for long runs or large conduit. After ~100' they are far to hard to use. But if you have a run that a steel tape will not push through then the fiberglass one almost always will (provided its not blocked).
There are several of each on the site, I use the one that seems like it will work best, or whatever is closest.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I only use fiberglass on pulls I know aren't going to be hard. Fiberglass doesn't have the tensile strength of steel, IMPO. If it's going to be a long, hard pull, I'll use a fiberglass tape to pull a small rope (or mule tape) in instead and use that to pull with.


----------

